
Vampire myths originated with a real blood disorder - finphil
https://theconversation.com/vampire-myths-originated-with-a-real-blood-disorder-140830
======
rurban
He should have least mentioned the Carmilla story, which was the origin of the
Vampire story. From an porphyria autopsy report from Graz, Austria about a
dead noble girl from Eastern Styria, which a horror writer in England caught
up by a popular press report from Vienna, and then wrote the erotic/gothic
Carmilla novel, about lesbian night creatures longing for blood.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camilla](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camilla)
(Btw Wikipedia doesn't know the real background story for this)

Which Stoker mixed with the Romanian Vlad Dracul story, who was not blood
obsessed, but obsessed with anal torture. But he beat the Turks and therefore
he was quite famous.

